# bear season 2015 MN.



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

she seen quite a few bear this year and was hoping for either one of these 2.
she had the bear in the first pic at 8 yards for 5 minutes but it was straight on and never gave her the shot.
we were running out of time so she whacked this one to end the season. 
8 yard shot, recovery was 20 yards.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a nice bear.... also the one in the second cam pic is a hog!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice bear.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes indeed,nice lady as well!


----------

